# How to host?



## chatch15117

Download Apache, and open up port 80. Install the php module.


----------



## Harrier

Quote:



Originally Posted by *assaulth3ro911*


Hi there guys, I am a beginner in the world of networking. I know good coding but am not sure how networking works :S. I need help







.

How do I host a website? (PHP) 
What software do I need? What hardware?

*Any hardware that's powerful enough can host - for a small site you can use almost anything. I'd recommend just going through a hosting company. It's all set up and stuff already.*

Also how can I host a webclient for a game? How do I make my own domain to send off for people to access my website from?

*You'll either have to give them your IP or buy a domain and point it towards where you are storing the files. Which game?*

How does it all work? Simple and straight answers please







Thanks OCN.










A domain is just a direction, if you like. Your server has an IP address which you assign the domain to point to. The domain is basically an IP but with text instead of numbers.


----------



## rocketman331

Quote:



Originally Posted by *assaulth3ro911*


Hi there guys, I am a beginner in the world of networking. I know good coding but am not sure how networking works :S. I need help







.

How do I host a website? (PHP) 
What software do I need? What hardware?

Also how can I host a webclient for a game? How do I make my own domain to send off for people to access my website from?

How does it all work? Simple and straight answers please







Thanks OCN.










Well to answer the aforementioned questions we are going to need specifics:
1) What is your web page going to be used for?
2) Will you be hosting your own database?
3) What's your expected user load?
4) What are your future projections about use?


----------



## assaulth3ro911

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rocketman331*


Well to answer the aforementioned questions we are going to need specifics:
1) What is your web page going to be used for?
*Im not sure yet, probably gaming. I just want to try it out for the first time then I can try to make things on it







*
2) Will you be hosting your own database?
*Yes, I want to do everything myself to ensure its free and safe







not unless people were offering free services but it gives me more control if I did it myself.*
3) What's your expected user load?
*I am not sure. I am expecting to have my sites grow. If I make a revenue then I can upgrade components as I go.*
4) What are your future projections about use?
*I am not sure. Probably webclient hosting for any game or anything that I can use for fun and to make a small revenue. But really I just want to try this out for a start and it needs to be simple...*


Answered it..








In bold.


----------



## D3FiN3 SiN

Quote:



Originally Posted by *assaulth3ro911*


Answered it..







In bold.


If your sig rig is the best that you have, you will not be doing any kind of game hosting that someone would want to play on.

Also, don't get headstrong, it takes a lot of time before you make revenue.


----------



## Harrier

Quote:



Originally Posted by *assaulth3ro911*


Answered it..







In bold.


Are you hosting a website for games, or game servers? Or both?


----------



## assaulth3ro911

Haha I understand the revenue and game hosting







. I can upgrade but not yet. I did try hosting some RSPS and MSPS (gameservers(mostpopular in world)) and a guy said I can host 40+ people so I think this is good for now... Right? But I mean Im just starting. I want to understand these things first before buying alot of components.


----------



## exad

Hosting machine aside, you also need to take into consideration your connection speed. Especially upload speed which most of the time you'll be lacking greatly especially for a gaming site with lots of pictures and whatnot.


----------



## assaulth3ro911

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Harrier*


Are you hosting a website for games, or game servers? Or both?


Both. I think I could make revenue by providing the free service for website directories and make revenue off the ads? That is a good start. Then I design a sponsered area where you pay to get sponsered. That's my idea...


----------



## assaulth3ro911

Quote:



Originally Posted by *exad*


Hosting machine aside, you also need to take into consideration your connection speed. Especially upload speed which most of the time you'll be lacking greatly especially for a gaming site with lots of pictures and whatnot.


Yup,







My download speeds are around 6Mb+ fiber optic cables...







Underground. And my upload is 1Mb+.


----------



## Marma Duke

1Mb upload is like a decent 10 player CS:S server.


----------



## assaulth3ro911

Haha but I mean for a different kind of ps. The most popular in teh world.


----------



## Marma Duke

A different kind of ps? What?

All I could figure is ps is private server, and most popular is WoW.

1Mb up is not gonna go well with a WoW server.

Your upload is gonna be limiting on whatever you do, unless it's just web pages with small pictures.


----------



## MCBrown.CA

When you quote connection speeds are you referencing MB/sec (mega_bytes_ per second) or Mb/sec (mega_bits_ per second)? 1 megabit per second upload (~125 kilobytes/sec) is nowhere near enough to handle hosting a game server. 1 megabyte may be enough depending on the game.

You'd probably be better off renting a game server if you are determined to host your own.


----------



## DjQurt

yeah you might as well just go vps, start out small as you get more demand for whatever it is you are doing, you can upgrade your vps, knownhost.com will let you upgrade parts rather than entire plans. like need more ram? upgrade just the ram, need more bandwidth? upgrade that. its pretty sweet, im thinking about going vps myself.


----------



## chatch15117

Unless you advertise, you won't have many visitors. I hardly make any money off the ads on my website.


----------



## DjQurt

Unless you offer a service for sale you will barely make any money. most people have some form of adblock installed so ads rarely get seen.


----------



## error10

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DjQurt* 
Unless you offer a service for sale you will barely make any money. most people have some form of adblock installed so ads rarely get seen.

Not actually true. Only about 1% of users block ads. What is true is that most people IGNORE ads.


----------



## assaulth3ro911

Okay I mean top sites lists. Runescape and Maplestory were there first and in so are more popular that WOW and that means I would make more money. I can always use that cheap computer up in my closet for webhosting..







Trust me, these topsites always get a new visitor because they want to see what I have and then they see ads custom for my site, then they click on it.


----------

